# Timed Scene Switching



## Compdoggie (Jul 29, 2014)

Title says all, Would like to see a timer for sequential scene switching. If you have 5 scenes setup, timer could be set to 1 minute to 12 hours and would switch sequentially scene01 to scene05 and then repeat.   Could have radio button for loop on and off.


----------



## NotMeAgain (Jul 30, 2014)

You can accomplish this using AutoHotKey (another application) and the use of the hotkey-scene switching.

Create with AHK a macro to press a sequence of keys, increase the timings of the key presses to match what you're looking for.

You have a very unique requirement :P


----------



## Compdoggie (Aug 1, 2014)

NotMeAgain said:


> You can accomplish this using AutoHotKey (another application) and the use of the hotkey-scene switching.
> 
> Create with AHK a macro to press a sequence of keys, increase the timings of the key presses to match what you're looking for.
> 
> You have a very unique requirement :P



I am familiar with AHK, However, I would like to see a wider feature set for OBS. Not everyone is streaming games. One use for OBS with timed scene switching would be a bulletin board setup. You could build announcement scenes/slides using text and graphics and cycle through them. Even a gamer who is afk or offline could have series of scenes to loop to their channel. Upcoming Events, stats of prior games, video highlights, could be part of a loop to act as a barker channel when the events are not live.

Thanks for your quick response to offer a solution to my feature request!


----------



## AIFIPTV (Feb 19, 2015)

This can be helpful for TV streaming – One scene will play program from 08:00 till 12:00 second one will play from 12:00 till 20:00 and third will play predefined playlist from 20:00 till 24:00 – God way for an automation of playing (streaming)


----------



## jim1945zebra (Oct 11, 2017)

Has this ever been done yet?


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 13, 2017)

I believe that the Automatic/Advanced Scene Switcher plugin does timed scene switching with repeats.


----------



## Sam Hones (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi, I'd like to ask if I have got the idea of this correct in my mind. I would like for OBS to automatically cycle through 3 camera sources at set timed intervals to effect a scene change to add interest. Is that what Automatic scene changer is for?
In analogue days I had a CCTV switcher that would show a different camera every 15 seconds unless overridden by flick switch for a particular source, thereby achieving a shot from the left, then the centre, then from the right and the same repeated again continually.
Thanks for any help you can give me. At the moment Autoscene Switcher, although on, doesn't do anything.


----------



## nomadweb.design (Oct 11, 2020)

I'd like to know if there is a way to do this in 2020, I've got multiple cameras and would like to switch to each camera every 5 or 10 seconds automatically and just keep going in a loop. Is this possible?


----------



## melmusic (Oct 16, 2020)

nomadweb.design said:


> I'd like to know if there is a way to do this in 2020, I've got multiple cameras and would like to switch to each camera every 5 or 10 seconds automatically and just keep going in a loop. Is this possible?


I'd like to know the answer to this, as well. I can't play guitar and press buttons at the same time. ;)


----------



## luckydye (Dec 7, 2020)

I know u can make a js application that controls your obs... so one option would be to write a js application for your browser to control obs. I made a timeline (like the one in premiere pro for example) kind of thing once that switches through OBS scenes for me on playback.


----------



## MN.DJ (Dec 30, 2020)

Use SNAZ in combination with Advanced Scene Switcher.






Open then the Advanced Scene Switcher in OBS





Start Advanced Scene Switcher 
Done


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Dec 30, 2020)

Advanced Scene Switcher has a Sequence tab, and you could set a time per scene (separate camera per scene) and have it run in a loop. Simple - single plug-in, and less complicated than SNAZ suggestion above (if it works or you)


----------



## Warmuptill (Dec 30, 2020)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> Advanced Scene Switcher has a Sequence tab, and you could set a time per scene (separate camera per scene) and have it run in a loop. Simple - single plug-in, and less complicated than SNAZ suggestion above (if it works or you)


Thanks for mentioning it!

@*MN.DJ: *Also a couple of months back the "Time" tab was added to the Advanced Scene Switcher plugin, which will allow you to switch to a scene depending on the current time of your system's clock - if that is what you were looking for.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Dec 31, 2020)

@Warmuptill - I use both the Time and Sequence tabs. For start of stream, with specific time of day timing, I use the Time tab
For @melmusic & @nomadweb.design, I suspect using as I do for for later in the live stream, when exact clock time is unknown, I then use the Sequence tab so Click on Scene P, Sequence kicks in for set time (X seconds or whatever) then advances to Scene Q, repeat. For the request above for a loop, one could Sequence from Scenes #1->2->3->4->5 back to #1 [set to sequence on whatever timing you like] and would continue to loop until user manually breaks out (or uses some other condition to go to a scene outside the sequence list, like an StreamOver scene (or set of scenes, with a good-bye, copyright notice, etc) that ends recording and stream


----------



## lavela (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi to all. Unfortunately for me, I’m not able to use OBS, as it doesn’t allow me to encode with my GPU, (Nvidia 710), so I’m using SLOBS. I have been looking for some option to switch between 3 different scenes that have my webcams, setting a timer for each one (let’s say that scenes change from 1 to 2 in one minute, then from 2 to 3 in 2 minutes and back from 3 to 1 after one minute). I’m on air with my podcast, so I can’t talk and switch scenes manually for that to happen. Too distracting. Any solutions I could use? Thanks a lot for your help and best regards from Mexico.


----------

